# Training in the Park



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some people just don't get it. Sounds like Flip did a good job of maybe teaching that idiot something. 

I remember one time I was training in my yard, and some religous people started to walk into the driveway. I told them to just turn around and go back, but they kept coming-we had a long driveway! Finally I had to get pretty rude and they figured, at that point, they wouldn't be able to get their point across (not that they would anyway) and turned around.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, some people just don't get it. I think they believe that any dog out in public is there to play. Or even in a class - I had someone inviting his sheltie to play with my Faelan in class this past week, great guy but his dog is a bit dog-aggressive so while I can understand his wanting interaction with a known friendly, Faelan was there to work ....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah there are so many reasons I didn't want Flip playing with that dog. I think I need to make up a flyer explaining it.

1. I'm working hard to convince Flip that he does not have to (and will not get to) play with every dog that crosses his path.

2. We are here to train. I don't want him busy thinking about how much more fun he could be having playing with the other dogs when we're trying to work.

3. I don't know your dog. How do I know your dog is friendly.

4. My dog is 21 months old. This is right around the age you often start to see aggressive tendencies come out in dogs that have never been aggressive before. I would never completely trust a dog at that age to be friendly with all dogs, no matter how friendly they have been in the past.

5. My dog is an intact male. Apply that to the above comment.

6. If there is a bad interaction between my dog and your dog (who is under 5 pounds) and your dog gets hurt, which dog do you think will get blamed, no matter who started it?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I totally agree! Many of the most annoying and instigating dogs we meet weigh under 5lbs! They seem to be born with a "big dog" attitude. Casey will actively take a wide course around a small dog when we are walking (Sam is still learning). Both hate getting barked at in their faces, which many smaller dogs seem to think is the "social" thing to do. I also worry about what would happen if a little guy nipped and one of my dogs returned the favour. All dog owners need to be more respectful of other dogs and their owners. Dogs are good at reading body language...people should follow their lead!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> yeah there are so many reasons I didn't want Flip playing with that dog. I think I need to make up a flyer explaining it.
> 
> 1. I'm working hard to convince Flip that he does not have to (and will not get to) play with every dog that crosses his path.
> 
> ...


I see a new T-shirt in the making.. No my dog does not have to PLAY with yours.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Or how about this:

My Dog Doesn't Play with Dogs Who Have Clueless Owners

or

If You're an Idiot My Dog Can't Play with Your Dog


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll buy one!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

"My Dog Has Herpes"


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We had a similar thing at the park today. The dog ate my treats. And was chasing cars.

And the small child associated with the dog was running around near the dogs too as we hastily tried to leave. I like being able to pick up my dog and run when others get too close to us!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive had something similar happen....owner let/encouraged his dog drive right up and into Tracer's butt... I body blocked...man made a second attempt...
I had to say, "Do not allow your dog to do that again. Im not interested in breaking up a dog fight." (Not that Trace would, but I was trying to make a point..) 

His response... "My dog needs to socialize.."

Sorry buddy, it is not my dogs responsibility to 'socialize' your dog.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> "My Dog Has Herpes"


Oh my! :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> "My Dog Has Herpes"


Okay now I am spitting all over my computer..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys know that would keep people away more than anything else!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup people are dumb. We've run training drills (field) in the park before. Had everything set up to the side only to have owners walk right through our setup, let their dogs jump all over us and our dogs. These dogs have poor recalls, and the owners do not clean up after them.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I swear that some Yorkie owners are idiots. 
I have been walking with my 3.5 year old golden in downtown Naperville when I have had the same person come up to Jake and put her Yorkie right in his face. Jake has a great temperment and just turned away. I wasn't that nice and told the person she was an idiot to put a dog that is smaller than my dog's head right in his face without asking for permission first and perhaps both dogs should greet when both have all four legs on the ground. It didn't sink in because it happened about a month later. 

I've had yorkie owners start making a big deal when they see Jake walking with a stick in his mouth that is about 3 feet long and an inch in diameter, like it's an unusual occurrence. They tell me they didn't know dogs do that. Well, it's obvious they don't know much about different breeds.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Yup people are dumb. We've run training drills (field) in the park before. Had everything set up to the side only to have owners walk right through our setup, let their dogs jump all over us and our dogs. These dogs have poor recalls, and the owners do not clean up after them.


Oy. My favorite ------- way back when doing double T with Fisher, I had put out all the bumpers, flags, a bucket, got the dog out, when Clueless and his roommate pull up on the opposite side of the field, and release their two dogs. The people stayed by the car, the dogs didn't, they made a beeline for me of course. I put Fisher in the car and stood there glaring at them. By this time the people are ambling my way, they walk RIGHT THROUGH my T pattern, meanwhile their dogs are circling and jumping ON my car trying to see the dog inside! The people were completely oblivious. Did I mention, the two dogs were a pit bull and a wolf hybrid????????
It NEVER FAILS when training in a public place, you are going to pick up idiots. I really don't mind if they have control over their dogs but it's the complete lack of recognition that I have something set up here and you are moseying right through the middle of it!
I gotta admit picking the yorkie up and shoving it in the big dog's face is a new one -- priceless!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We used to do flyball at an off leash park, and almost every time someone would not only allow their dog to approach the dogs running flyball, but not think anything of their dog marking the jumps and so on. Really? How dumb can you be?

Or the people who smuggle their dogs into a dog show. Like nobody is going to notice your pitbull lunging at dogs or your lab mix on the giant choke chain and huge dirty leash who is barking and freaking out at the whole situation.....

People just aren't smart.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember while heading out to the NOI last year we had stopped at the motel for the night. I was walking up to my room with Titan on a leash and a dachshund mix came running around the corner with no owner and no leash. It was determined to get in Titan's face and start something and while Titan is mellow and sweet as they come I was not taking a chance. I told the dog in a stern voice no and put my foot out to block the dog from getting closer. I did not need Titan in a dog fight the day before the NOI...The owner came around the corner and picked up her dog and then proceeded to curse at me for kicking her dog.I never touched the dog and just used my foot to block forward motion ....While I am usually the most laid back person and will put up with a lot ...it was too much after being three days on the road. I told her if I intended to kick her dog he would have been booted over the railing. she was the one letting her dog run loose and why was he loose on a second floor. Then last but not least I told her it wasn't the dogs fault he had a stupid owner and she is the one who should have been booted over the railing. With that I thought she was having a heart attack and I calmly went into my room and called the office to warm them that she was probably on her way down. Titan had shamelessly flirted with the manager just minutes before and she was a golden lover!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So yesterday we went to Petsmart to do some more distraction training. The first question we got was "An Irish Setter, right?" Now I really do understand why they ask that about the really dark red, sleek built goldens. But I'm attaching Flip's pic from his k9data page. If anyone sees where this person is seeing Irish Setter I'd love to know!

I was working on "hold" with an article. We were standing behind a sign so we wouldn't be in the middle of anyone's path. A min pin comes running up on a flexi and pounces on Flip.

I had Flip practice his sit and down stay. Three different dogs ran up and got on Flip, with their owners encouraging them and trying to tell me about how friendly their dog is. 

Maybe I'll start hauling around an expen with us so we can protect ourselves when training in public.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We were at a petsmart today, for a public rescue thing. Anyway Sage is pretty good about most dogs but the hyper ones she does get a big growly with. So first there was a pitbull on a thick leather collar hacking and coughing because he was pulling so much. He didn't come near but all the dog got a bit worked up, Sage was certainly looking. Then there was a beagle, same thing, on back legs making a fuss. Managed to avoid that one. Then there was a basengi/JRT? mix, same thing, screaming and carrying on. Thought we avoided it but nope, the guy comes into the group with this dog, so right away took Sage out of the area, came back, he's over a bit. He started to come our way and I said to him that I didn't think she liked his dog much so he CONTINUES to come right over. She growled but stopped when I told her to cut it out and was ok but still. 

To top it off, the petsmart 'trainer' is right there too and is like 'oh he's in our classes, he's doing SO MUCH BETTER'. Really? How bad was he before, because he's still a pretty bossy hyper puppy who has no idea that rushing into a pack of dogs isn't wise, and his owner doesn't listen either. I guess I'm lucky not to have seen him 'before'. 

Why, oh why, do trainers not suggest as the first thing NOT to allow their dog to drag them into a group of dogs? Lucky for this dog that most were puppies and the same size, but I know if he did that to the wrong group....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> So yesterday we went to Petsmart to do some more distraction training. The first question we got was "An Irish Setter, right?" Now I really do understand why they ask that about the really dark red, sleek built goldens. But I'm attaching Flip's pic from his k9data page. If anyone sees where this person is seeing Irish Setter I'd love to know!


Someone asked today if Mira was an Irish Setter! She is not red and she is not tall! :moreek:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Someone asked today if Mira was an Irish Setter! She is not red and she is not tall! :moreek:


Well Titan is red and I get asked if he is either a Toller or a Setter..... (or are you ready.)...... A miniature Golden....:doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Well Titan is red and I get asked if he is either a Toller or a Setter..... (or are you ready.)...... A miniature Golden....:doh:


OMG, Titan looks nothing like a Setter, hehehe!

Minature Golden! :yuck: Yuck!

Now someone who knows breeds enough to know what a Toller is, should know he looks nothing like one!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to get asked about setter for my Hank.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Forgot to mention, I have even got asked about lab for Rivet.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Mini golden and irish setter? Yikes. Maybe people thinking mine is a little puppy is not so bad...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:hijacked:
(I have always wanted to use that!)

It seems like most of the general public does not know their dog breeds! Jeez!


----------

